# Hoa ?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Hand- OFF- Auto


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



Dennis Alwon said:


> Hand- OFF- Auto


Are you messin with me or are you serious? What does that mean exactly? Hand to be specific.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Are you messin with me or are you serious? What does that mean exactly? Hand to be specific.


 Hand would be manual. off and automatic-- it would be a switch. You manual turn it on or turn it on by hand.

Do I look like I am joking


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Are you messin with me or are you serious? What does that mean exactly? Hand to be specific.


 
That's what it means. "hand" forces fan on

Auto works through the thermostat relay


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

ok. Thanks


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That's what's on these buckets


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That was the wrong pic, here's one


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, that wasn't it either, maybe this one


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is one


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ok.. off, off, OFF!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*point*

I think I get the point now. 

Why couldn't they just put On/Off/Auto? Seems more universal.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Why couldn't they just put On/Off/Auto? Seems more universal.


Good question. I wondered this myself from way back when. 

Anyone have any trivia on this?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I think I get the point now.
> 
> Why couldn't they just put On/Off/Auto? Seems more universal.


might still be on (energized) in auto position.

would be like making it " on, maybe,off"


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Auto Sink Transformer ?*

Any idea on this ? Damn this fancy stuff


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I think I get the point now.
> 
> Why couldn't they just put On/Off/Auto? Seems more universal.


O/O/A. Is that On/Off/Auto, or Off/On/Auto?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Any idea on this ? Damn this fancy stuff


Its a faucet that detects your hands, turns the water on and off automatically.

Modern stuff. Been around since the 60's.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would like to see the date those plans were stamped.  :laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



bulldog1 said:


> i would like to see the date those plans were stamped.  :laughing:


1959


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Its a faucet that detects your hands, turns the water on and off automatically.
> 
> Modern stuff. Been around since the 60's.


I loathe those things. Watched a guy trying to get the soap out of one. He was alternating between gently fingering the thing and jerking it off, all the while cussing at an increasing volume. It finally spat out its wad. I did _not_ wash my hands. I felt dirty. And bad.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*never*



480sparky said:


> Its a faucet that detects your hands, turns the water on and off automatically.
> 
> Modern stuff. Been around since the 60's.


I've never seen one of those yet around here?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I've never seen one of those yet around here?



Should this surprise us?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I've never seen one of those yet around here?


Don't they have a Lowes in Ohio?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I think I get the point now.
> 
> Why couldn't they just put On/Off/Auto? Seems more universal.


 

Because HOA was to imply" hands off azzhole " ! in other words if you don't know, you should be messing with :laughing:

But I like Home owners Association better.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Don't they have a Lowes in Ohio?



How would Cletis know.... he's in Jawjah.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I think I get the point now.
> 
> Why couldn't they just put On/Off/Auto? Seems more universal.


I always looked at it as "hand" meaning that you run the equipment manually or "by hand".....and auto is obviously automatic or "by process".....


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> I always looked at it as "hand" meaning that you run the equipment manually or "by hand".....and auto is obviously automatic or "by process".....


Yeah! What if "Hand" mode enabled a Jog button to control the load? In that case "On" would not be accurate.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Let me give an example of when you might use an HOA switch ...

When I control several light circuits, say, at a parking lot, I will typically use a contactor (relay) to operate several circuits off of one control.

That control might be a timer, or a photoswitch. These controls are powered through the 'auto' position of the selector switch.

When I come by at high noon to check / maintain the lights, the lights are -no surprise here - off. The photocell may be up on the roof, or in some other difficult place. So, I use the 'hand' position to power up the lights, by bypassing all the automatic controls.

"Off," of course, is for when I'm replacing a ballast.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Amish Electrician said:


> Let me give an example of when you might use an HOA switch ...
> 
> When I control several light circuits, say, at a parking lot, I will typically use a contactor (relay) to operate several circuits off of one control.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't use controls as a loto


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

In my experience, H-O-A is hand-off-auto as previously mentioned, but HAND is a spring return to the off position. This is different from an ON-OFF-AUTO. Just my two cents.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Voyager said:


> In my experience, H-O-A is hand-off-auto as previously mentioned, but HAND is a spring return to the off position. This is different from an ON-OFF-AUTO. Just my two cents.


I think that is the correct application but often see them as maintained contact in the hand position.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Voyager said:


> In my experience, H-O-A is hand-off-auto as previously mentioned, but HAND is a spring return to the off position. This is different from an ON-OFF-AUTO. Just my two cents.


Sounds like a mislabeled Jog-Off-Auto.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Sounds like a mislabeled Jog-Off-Auto.


I have never seen 'jog' used with a multiple position switch, only single push buttons.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Voyager said:


> In my experience, H-O-A is hand-off-auto as previously mentioned, but HAND is a spring return to the off position. This is different from an ON-OFF-AUTO. Just my two cents.


 It really depends on what you are trying to control. I have seen and used them both ways, typically though what I see is a maintained switch.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> It really depends on what you are trying to control. I have seen and used them both ways, typically though what I see is a maintained switch.


 I may be wrong, but IMO a Hand/Off/Auto selector switch is to control.

Example: A pump motor........

In the *AUTO* position, the pump will run when the float switch, or other device completes the circuit.

In the *HAND* position, the switch completes the circuit, therefore the pump will run steady.

In the *OFF* position there is no completed circuit, therefore the pump will not run.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Btw*

In the first diagram. That was for a make-up air system in case no one figured that out....


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> I may be wrong, but IMO a Hand/Off/Auto selector switch is to control.
> 
> Example: A pump motor........
> 
> ...


 Sure, that's one use. 
One that pops in my head is some big presses. In auto the light curtain is enabled, it will only work with hand switches that have to be pressed simultaniously and it runs through its full cycle. 
In hand, the light curtain is diabled and it will jog foward or reverse to allow for tooling changes. 

There are so many possible ways to use one it would take days to list them all.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have never seen 'jog' used with a multiple position switch, only single push buttons.


I've seen them both. The mis-labeled Jog is just a mistake on the installers part. 
Most Hand position's I have seen are maintained position. They normally bypass the automatic controls but not the personal/equipment safeties. 

The momentary Hand selector option that I usually see will have a holding relay in the circuit. <not the o/l holding>. 

This is a reason why I like to write notes for people inside equipment. Just because I do it one way, doesn't mean you can see what I did. 
Sharpie for permanent notes, China marker for the variables,, start up amps, ect..


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

"*H*uh?" "*O*k" "*A*hhh" 

"Off" is off - no explanation needed.

"Auto" puts the controller into some automated (automatic) mode whereby the motor is operated (on and/or off) by control inputs - e.g. a float valve might turn a pump on or off depending on water level.

"Hand" typically bypasses any of the above automatic controls enabling an operator to turn the pump on or off independent of those controls. It may or may not turn the motor on. Usually, it does not. It merely takes the motor out of the automatic mode (and thereby bypasses all automatic control inputs), enabling the operator to turn it on or off manually (usually via another control - "On" "Off").


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the same question as Speedy Pete posted sometime back but it will be nice if they use the standard format which I have used in European side which we use " Manual - Off - Auto " ( Manuel - Arrêt - Auto in French )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I normally ignore posts by Cletis but I got sucked in to reading it, he/she/it is effective.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*real*

That's because you knew that this thread was for real and those plans were for real....:whistling2:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

What about HAO. They suck.


----------

